# Sanding/grain sealer



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Just read Dereks article on finishing. Nice one Derek.
I'll just point out that picture 6 seems to be wrong, and there are other pictures missing. Over all a very useful article.

My question is, what exactly is sanding/grain sealer ?
There is no such off the shelf product here and I am wondering what the chemicals in the sealer are, because perhaps I can source them to make my own sealer.

Anyone know what's in it ?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

My guess is he is referring to Sanding Sealer.... I would be lying if I said I comprehended half of what he stated 

Cabots has listed.......

% Solids (weight): 41+/-1.0
% Solids (volume): 33.0+/-1.0
% Pigment (weight): 1.5
Viscosity: 50-150 cps.
Pigment Type: Precipitated Silica, Stearates
Vehicle Type: Hydrocarbon resin,
VT modified alkyd
Solvent Type: Aliphatic Hydrocarbons
V.O.C. Content: GPL Maximum of 550
grams/liter (4.6 pounds/gallon)
T E C H N I C A L D ATA
DESCRIPTION
TECHNICAL DATA
TECHNICAL DATA
QUICK-DRY SANDING SEALER - #8065


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A one-pound "cut" of de-waxed shellac makes an excellent sealer.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess I don't know enough about this to know if this is even on topic or not but what is the differences/similarities between sanding sealer and stain preconditioner. Don't they both plug up the wood pores to a certain extent? Can, or should they be used in conjunction with each other. I probably need a course in finishing 101 or something.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

The cabbots listing is interesting, 41 % solids . I wonder what the solids are ? Wood dust ?
Shellac, if only I could find it. I read the guitar making forums here and it appears people use it, but no one can say where they get it. Some kind of national secret not to be shared for fear of death ! or something.

Perhaps I'll invent something. Maybe flour and water.:no:


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Ralph has it about right, although in my experience one pound cut shellac should be diluted a lot more.
Derek.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Well after a bit of googling I still haven't found shellac, but I did find this stuff that says its for priming the wood before sanding.

Chromos Svjetlost - KEMOCEL Nitro primer for dry sanding

Does that sound like any of the other commercial sanding sealers you guys use ?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Gavin,
If you want sanding sealer and cannot buy it, just go to your supplier and ask for a small bottle of French Polish, which is made from Shellac, use some of this and dilute with about 40 to 50% methylated spirit, this will make you a very good sanding sealer and will go a very long way.
Derek.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

gav said:


> Well after a bit of googling I still haven't found shellac, but I did find this stuff that says its for priming the wood before sanding.
> 
> Chromos Svjetlost - KEMOCEL Nitro primer for dry sanding
> 
> Does that sound like any of the other commercial sanding sealers you guys use ?


It's unclear in what context they are using the term "nitro". Here in the U.S., my impression is that "nitro" would infer nitrocellulose lacquers, which may not be a suitable undercoat for all final finishes. 

Much of the production of shellac flakes takes place in India, so I would think that it would be readily available from woodworking sources in your area. It is dissolved in alcohol (usually denatured) for use, in some ratio of pounds per gallon, depending on the nature of the application. De-waxed shellac has almost universal compatibility with other finishes, making it ideal for use under, or between coats in complex finishing "schedules".


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Gav

If you are still stuck for French Polish give me a shout. I'm pretty sure my local supplier stocks it. He may even stock shellac.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Peter. If you can get it in Istria, I'm sure there must be somewhere in Zagreb that has it. I think I will visit a couple of carpentry workshops today and ask them.


----------

